# car mot



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a French registerd car. 
Insurance and mot also French,how do i go about changing it over to Portuese plates .Can you have a M O T here and still insure the car in France?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Pete and June,
Where in POTUGAL are you? 
The answer to your questions are as follows;
MOT (IPO) here and insure back in France, my guess would be no but that answer will only be available from your provider.
To swap to Portuguese plates depends on how long you have owned the vehicle, when you declared residency here, how many useless documents you can provide the authourities here. Your last 3 years tax receipts, both here and wherever you have lived in those last 3 years. Same with your social security payments and receipts.
If you have owned the car for more than 12 months, it can work out quite cheap. There are agents around who can do all the paperwork for you. My neighbour just did his for around €400.


----------



## petejune (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks we live in Gois do you know where to go to get this sorted.The car is 8yrs old we have had it for 6yrs.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

My neighbour used an agent based in Caldas da Rainha, he only had to visit her three times. The second of those visits was because he didn't have all the relevant paperwork with him the first time. I can get her details for you if you like.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



petejune said:


> thanks we live in Gois do you know where to go to get this sorted.The car is 8yrs old we have had it for 6yrs.


Hi Pete and June

Sorry i can't help as i have not moved over yet due to a house sale being slow. I am moving to Vale Boa as soon as i can. Why not try the garage by the entrance to teh camp site.

Peter


----------

